
The story behind Opera’s $84M big data funding - jaybol
http://gigaom.com/cloud/the-story-behind-operas-84m-big-data-funding/
======
Nate75Sanders
This article is not about the browser company, but instead about Opera
Solutions LLC.

<http://www.operasolutions.com/>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Opera_Solutions>

------
tdrgabi
I clicked on the link, thinking it's about the browser.

~~~
gizzlon
Yeah, I thought it was about Opera Software

